# Streaming Blockbuster Movie Pass on 922?



## davethestalker

Don't see the option. On the 722 (old software) it is listed when you press the DVR button. I have looked at every setting I could find. I've Tweeted @Dish_Answers and have not gotten a response about this yet.


----------



## 356B

From what I read it does not work yet....on the 922.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It is a little weird that their flagship and most expensive receiver doesn't support it yet... but I haven't seen any indication of support yet either.


----------



## olguy

Soon. : I did read somewhere mid-November.


----------



## azjimbo

From their website (it's in the small print below the graphic listing all the channels, just before the "How it Works" section): "Streaming to TV requires HD programming and a broadband Internet connected ViP 622, 722 or 722k receiver. 612 and 922 receiver compatibility coming soon."

http://www.dishnetwork.com/blockbuster/moviepass/customer.aspx


----------



## garygaryj

yes - it is especially unusual (being their flagship DVR) *and* the one that they did the demo with on announcement ... that the new software release has not come about yet. 

Hoping for an October release date. Just can't figure out why they don't just tell their plans?? What would be hurt by informing your 922 owners about next release date?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

garygaryj said:


> Just can't figure out why they don't just tell their plans?? What would be hurt by informing your 922 owners about next release date?


Because pre-announcing is usually not a good idea. Think about the 922 itself... it was shown at CES 2 consecutive years, then released nearly 2.5 years after the first showing.

Who knows what the state of testing is at this point... so if they announce a date and miss it, they will be skewered for the misstep.

They are better to stay silent until they are ready to launch. Hesitance at this point either means there are issues OR they know they aren't ready "soon" to add support.

I have literally no info on this... so I'm guessing based on experiences at other companies where I have worked that behaved similarly on not-announcements.


----------



## AZ.

Stewart Vernon said:


> Because pre-announcing is usually not a good idea. Think about the 922 itself... it was shown at CES 2 consecutive years, then released nearly 2.5 years after the first showing.
> 
> Who knows what the state of testing is at this point... so if they announce a date and miss it, they will be skewered for the misstep.
> 
> They are better to stay silent until they are ready to launch. Hesitance at this point either means there are issues OR they know they aren't ready "soon" to add support.
> 
> I have literally no info on this... so I'm guessing based on experiences at other companies where I have worked that behaved similarly on not-announcements.


This is why I find it funny there are hundreads of posts on the "new XIP" line...People saying thell wait to upgrade, ect....lol It will Be years, and years to fix all the bugs!!!!


----------

